# Smokey's At It Again!!! GDP 36 Site Aeroflo



## SmokeyMcSmokester (Jun 18, 2010)

Here is my new grow..I had great success with the afgoo i just finished..Im still waiting on 12 more clones to get a lil stronger..should be ready sometime tomorrow. There are some in the machine that are a lil droopy..they should perk up soon..if not i have replacements!!!

Im using house and garden nutes aqua flakes.

220ml aqua flakes A
220ml aqua flakes B
44ml roots excellurator
16ml drip clean

water temp-67&#730;
600W HPS veg 1000W HPS super lumens flower

any and all comments are welcome..Happy Growing!!


----------



## MeJuana (Jun 18, 2010)

Flood tube/NFT hybrid eh, nice.. I think they will droopy for a while and then when the roots clear the hydrotron problems will go away.. You grew in this before and didn't have problems with root rot?


----------



## Michael Phelps (Jun 18, 2010)

Ah yeah im def sub'n for this one! Cant wait to see how this goes... Just put my germinated seeds in rockwool yesterday, went with big buddah Blue cheese, diesel, sleetstack x skunk, power kush, kushberry, and kandy kush. Will be starting up a journal as soon as the seeds pop..


----------



## GooandPlenty (Jun 18, 2010)

Subed and hoping to learn a lot.


----------



## TheBoozer (Jun 18, 2010)

If you don't mind my asking why the HPS in veg and not MH? What size are those net cups? Why are you using Hydroton rather than using neoprene collars?


----------



## SmokeyMcSmokester (Jun 19, 2010)

thanks for stopping by everyone! 

I only veg for about 7 days, and i dont have a MH ballast or bulb..HPS has never done me wrong in veg. as far as the droopy clones..only lost one, all the other ones perked back up..after school tomorrow i will add the other 12 clones and replace any unhealthy ones. the net pots are 3 in, and these machines dont come with neoprene..ive only seen neoprene with the ez cloners. never have problems with root rot either, i keep the water temps around 67&#730;, and follow a strict nutrient regimen. 

sounds like you got yourself a nice lil variety mikey..

too combat the droopyness, i just cruise by with a spray bottle and top water..everything should be all goooood...i cant wait to sample the afgoo i just grew..i have to wait till after i see my p/o, should have a nice cure by then..


----------



## SmokeyMcSmokester (Jun 19, 2010)

full house...i also raised the water level in the tubes..this should help with the drooping..hopefully in the next 2 days they will have some nice root action going on.


----------



## Michael Phelps (Jun 19, 2010)

Ya man should be pretty good for sure, just need to get past the seedling stage, man i hate the seedling stage, everything is so fragile! 

Ya smokey that afgoo is gonna be the high grade stuff, you def gotta give a full smoke report on it as well as yield etc.. Also you doing an afgoo with those leds still? Def lookin to follow that if you post it on here as well..

Smokey do you just have a separate tent for your moms?


----------



## Creek (Jun 19, 2010)

Looks good man been waiting for the GDP subbed. I always end up vegging to long in my aeroflo. You gonna scrog it again?


----------



## SmokeyMcSmokester (Jun 19, 2010)

Creek said:


> Looks good man been waiting for the GDP subbed. I always end up vegging to long in my aeroflo. You gonna scrog it again?


thanks man...yeah theyre gonna get 7 days max of veg..im also gonna set up 3 rows of netting too..i cant wait till they start stinking!


----------



## northeastern lights (Jun 19, 2010)

scribed smokey


----------



## SmokeyMcSmokester (Jun 27, 2010)

sorry so long since my last update...there wasnt much going on, but now you can see the difference! i have a few runts in the back, and one didnt make it..so the other ones need to pull their weight!! lol..


----------



## Michael Phelps (Jun 27, 2010)

Lookin good smokey!


----------



## SmokeyMcSmokester (Jul 1, 2010)

so i flushed the res today and turned the lights off at 7am.


----------



## supdro (Jul 1, 2010)

i want to see how this goes.. i just switched to aqua flakes from botanicare nutes. i want mine with a lot of trichs on them....even tho i got the nutes for free was a plus


----------



## Harrekin (Jul 1, 2010)

Isnt trich level a combination of genetics and lighting factors? Like the plant making them to protect itself from UV I believe...afaik nutrients wont produce more trichs.


----------



## smokeymcpotz (Jul 1, 2010)

niccce !!!


----------



## SmokeyMcSmokester (Jul 1, 2010)

supdro said:


> i want to see how this goes.. i just switched to aqua flakes from botanicare nutes. i want mine with a lot of trichs on them....even tho i got the nutes for free was a plus


you can check out my last grow in my sig..i used aqua flakes that whole grow, and i had some nice trich production. you can juice it up with purple maxx, or snow storm from humboldt county's own. but yes genetics do play a big role in how the plant will grow.



Harrekin said:


> Isnt trich level a combination of genetics and lighting factors? Like the plant making them to protect itself from UV I believe...afaik nutrients wont produce more trichs.


could be..i always heard the plant produces trichs so pollen will stick to it in the wild.



smokeymcpotz said:


> niccce !!!


thanks for stopping by!


----------



## Michael Phelps (Jul 1, 2010)

Lookin good smokey.. So you just started the 12/12 cycle today?


----------



## SmokeyMcSmokester (Jul 1, 2010)

Michael Phelps said:


> Lookin good smokey.. So you just started the 12/12 cycle today?


yup...the lights just came back on..i really need to get a net tomorrow and get that shit set up..


----------



## Down4War420 (Jul 1, 2010)

Wonderful, looking real good. New to this myself but with your given detail I can probably pull it off!!! Thanks. Currently working on 4 outdoor just to get a feel for it, but eventually wish to create a room.


----------



## SmokeyMcSmokester (Jul 4, 2010)

Down4War420 said:


> Wonderful, looking real good. New to this myself but with your given detail I can probably pull it off!!! Thanks. Currently working on 4 outdoor just to get a feel for it, but eventually wish to create a room.


if you have any questions feel free to ask.

i fuckin passed out last night without closing my tent..they got som extra light..
its funny..everytime i smoke weed i become useless..i have to quit again today. thank god for king krypto!!


----------



## Michael Phelps (Jul 4, 2010)

haha damn that sucks man but shit happens.. You smoked any of that afgoo yet? Is it all cured?


----------



## SmokeyMcSmokester (Jul 5, 2010)

Michael Phelps said:


> haha damn that sucks man but shit happens.. You smoked any of that afgoo yet? Is it all cured?


yeah i smoked some over the weekend..that shit was bomb! i froze about 1/4 oz for future toke sessions, but everything else is gone..it was a big hit!


----------



## Michael Phelps (Jul 5, 2010)

Thats bad ass man.. How was the taste? Yeah i figured im gonna try and save a half O from every crop for future reasons to.. Reserves and what not...


----------



## Harrekin (Jul 6, 2010)

God damn you man...now I wanna do a grow exactly like this!


----------



## Down4War420 (Jul 6, 2010)

SmokeyMcSmokester said:


> if you have any questions feel free to ask.
> 
> i fuckin passed out last night without closing my tent..they got som extra light..
> its funny..everytime i smoke weed i become useless..i have to quit again today. thank god for king krypto!!


Thanks I appreciate that! Right now everything seems to be going good. 1 plant is dominating the others....I think it gets about an hour more of direct sunlight, can't trim anymore or it would be to low and expose my plants. I have them set up like so

+ +
+
+

I was going to try something...pulling them all together in the middle and anchoring them to a steak in the ground. I figure this will help with two things. 1) I will be able to get them lower to the ground to help create less exposer to outsiders. 2) The way the shading is currently it will draw them more into the light and expose more of the plants themselves to light. I assume they will just grow up from each stem instead of out. Do you think this would work? Or should I alter anything?

I would end up like this (= being shading) 

+ +
*+
+
====

They would all tie down to * the steak....the sun is mostly blocked by the shading because of the proximity to it. This would draw them low and out towards more time in the sun! FUN IN THE SUN!


----------



## SmokeyMcSmokester (Jul 6, 2010)

you can tie the tops down, and try to keep them low like ground cover. ive seen something on youtube like that..and the dude was growing with indirect sunlight..worked well for him.


----------



## Down4War420 (Jul 7, 2010)

SmokeyMcSmokester said:


> you can tie the tops down, and try to keep them low like ground cover. ive seen something on youtube like that..and the dude was growing with indirect sunlight..worked well for him.


Great and thanks I will implement that this week!


----------



## SmokeyMcSmokester (Jul 7, 2010)

almost finished with week one of flower. i will flush the res tomorrow.


----------



## Creek (Jul 8, 2010)

Damn those look nice gonna be huge again it looks like though. You taking cuts or you got a mother nice plants for cure thats for sure


----------



## SmokeyMcSmokester (Jul 8, 2010)

Creek said:


> Damn those look nice gonna be huge again it looks like though. You taking cuts or you got a mother nice plants for cure thats for sure


yup theyre gonna be monsters again! lol..i have mothers that i take cuts from...


----------



## SmokeyMcSmokester (Jul 8, 2010)

week2 day1 of flower..flushed the res. everything is looking big.


----------



## aTTicRaT (Jul 8, 2010)

Nice plants I can't wait to see those done, keep that shit rolling!! subscribed


----------



## Michael Phelps (Jul 9, 2010)

Man those things are big smokey.. You gonna use that phospho stuff again?


----------



## SmokeyMcSmokester (Jul 9, 2010)

Michael Phelps said:


> Man those things are big smokey.. You gonna use that phospho stuff again?


yup..im gonna use it at the beginning of week 3 and run it till the beginning of week 4


----------



## Michael Phelps (Jul 9, 2010)

Nice nice man! Cant wait to see some fat gdp nugs.. Ill probably be starting my journal in a couple weeks.. Started my plants but had some problems with my water pump and lost some seedings and the ones that survived were stunted but they all seem to be taking off now.. Im also doing some autoflowers in the top of my cab.. Gonna see how those go..


----------



## Down4War420 (Jul 10, 2010)

Looking amazing! Keep up the good work. I just posted a few new photos myself. It's nothing compared to yours of course but still looking pretty good compared to the last photos I took. Check it out if you get a chance! https://www.rollitup.org/marijuana-plant-problems/343752-new-transplant-first-time-grower.html#post4379174


----------



## machnak (Jul 14, 2010)

Looking amazing, can't wait to see this grow! Smokey, read a lot of your threads learned a lot. Thanks.


----------



## SmokeyMcSmokester (Jul 14, 2010)

Gettin _real_ big!

im gonna flush the res tomorrow and add the first round of phosphoload.


----------



## Mr Buckitz (Jul 15, 2010)

How do,

I'm new here but I've been growing with an aeroflo 36 for about 16 months. It's nice to finally find someone else who also uses one of these. We seem to be few and far between. Perhaps we can share tips and tricks.

I built my own misting aerocloner not long ago, which I made to use 3 inch netpots and neoprene inserts. Cuttings go in there for 3 weeks, then I pop the rooted clones straight into the aeroflo. No transplant issues, and the roots are in the spray from the moment they go in there. I run with the drain tubes all the way down, all the time. When it's done, the netpots and inserts go in the trash. No more soaking, flushing, soaking, putzing with hydroton!

Plants do very well with this setup. I'll post a pic if you like, but I don't want to derail your thread, just wanted to say howdy.


----------



## Delux83 (Jul 15, 2010)

if you dont mind ill be sitting over here


----------



## SmokeyMcSmokester (Jul 15, 2010)

Mr Buckitz said:


> How do,
> 
> I'm new here but I've been growing with an aeroflo 36 for about 16 months. It's nice to finally find someone else who also uses one of these. We seem to be few and far between. Perhaps we can share tips and tricks.
> 
> ...


interesting...i friggin hate hydroton!! that stuff is a bitch to clean out, and then i always spill a few so im always stepping on rogue pieces scattered on the floor..



Delux83 said:


> if you dont mind ill be sitting over here


take a seat...should be about 5-6 more weeks.


----------



## Michael Phelps (Jul 15, 2010)

Hey smokey those plants are getting hella big man! Gonna have a fat sack of gdp haha..

I hear ya with the loose hydroton on the floor.. I step on little rouge balls all the time.. Those fuckers hurt if your not wearing shoes to lol.. 


Id rep if i could but must spread rep..


----------



## SmokeyMcSmokester (Jul 15, 2010)

Michael Phelps said:


> Hey smokey those plants are getting hella big man! Gonna have a fat sack of gdp haha..
> 
> I hear ya with the loose hydroton on the floor.. I step on little rouge balls all the time.. Those fuckers hurt if your not wearing shoes to lol..
> 
> ...


haha..glad im not the only one!

that dog is awesome in your avy. looks like a husky, or an akita??


----------



## Michael Phelps (Jul 15, 2010)

Your def not man.. I step on one of those fuckers like ever few days.. Get up hella late to go to the bathroom and step on one in the dark.. Fuck haha..

Word thanks man its our homie zeek.. He is an Alaskan malamute..


----------



## SmokeyMcSmokester (Jul 15, 2010)

thats awesome...i want a dog..im just waiting to move...thinking about a cane corso, or presa canario...

res is flushed...80ml of phosophoload was added..i'll do one more dose of phosphoload next week..160ml.


----------



## Michael Phelps (Jul 16, 2010)

Ya dogs are awesome animals to have but if you dont have the place or time for them its not worth it so i def feel ya on the waiting till you move..


How big is your reservoir again?


----------



## Delux83 (Jul 16, 2010)

man i was just looking at these things got real excited cuz they had a 20 site one and its freaking 7 feet long WTF!!! I can only grow max 25 plants so was thinking 4 moms 20 babies 5 of each strain but 7 feet long have to have a light mover or 2 lights plus who has a skiny ass 7 foot grow space!!! anyone here good at DIY help me make one with 4 rows of 5 that would fit in a 5x4 space? smokeys got me wanting one of these =D


----------



## SmokeyMcSmokester (Jul 16, 2010)

Michael Phelps said:


> Ya dogs are awesome animals to have but if you dont have the place or time for them its not worth it so i def feel ya on the waiting till you move..
> 
> 
> How big is your reservoir again?


40 gal



Delux83 said:


> man i was just looking at these things got real excited cuz they had a 20 site one and its freaking 7 feet long WTF!!! I can only grow max 25 plants so was thinking 4 moms 20 babies 5 of each strain but 7 feet long have to have a light mover or 2 lights plus who has a skiny ass 7 foot grow space!!! anyone here good at DIY help me make one with 4 rows of 5 that would fit in a 5x4 space? smokeys got me wanting one of these =D


i know theres a way to make one of these machines from scratch...just do a goodle search..."DIY aeroflo" or something like that. i would try to explain it, but i would just confuse you.


----------



## SmokeyMcSmokester (Jul 21, 2010)

starting to stink!

i will flush the res tomorrow and add their last dose of phosphoload.


----------



## machnak (Jul 22, 2010)

Looks dope man! Hope all is well and things are going good with the dispensary.


----------



## SmokeyMcSmokester (Jul 22, 2010)

just flushed the res.

dispensary should be opened by the first of august.


----------



## DarylP (Jul 25, 2010)

Just Subscribed. Nice grow you got going there. I'm still in the planing stage for my grow room. But will be using the same type of setup. One question, Would it be better to have more space between the rows of grow tubes sites to allow for better light penetration?

P.S what is AFGOO??


----------



## mouthmeetsoap (Jul 25, 2010)

I just got ahold of some GDP clones myself. Excited to see if I can get them to purple or not. I keep hearing this is done with lower night temps. Great job man! I'll be watching!


----------



## SmokeyMcSmokester (Jul 25, 2010)

DarylP said:


> Just Subscribed. Nice grow you got going there. I'm still in the planing stage for my grow room. But will be using the same type of setup. One question, Would it be better to have more space between the rows of grow tubes sites to allow for better light penetration?
> 
> P.S what is AFGOO??


i know with the 60 site aeroflo you can get a manifold to offset the tubes...the res would be in the middle, 3 tubes on either side of the res. but i seem to do ok with the way its set up. afgoo was the strain i grew before this gdp..its 100% indica, has a nice fruity smell..



mouthmeetsoap said:


> I just got ahold of some GDP clones myself. Excited to see if I can get them to purple or not. I keep hearing this is done with lower night temps. Great job man! I'll be watching!


my gdp turns purple at the last week or so...lower temps do help the color tho...i got lucky with purple genetics..


----------



## MEANGREEN69 (Jul 28, 2010)

i was looking for this, i knew you had something going on smokey..there looking nice man. SUBED.


----------



## SmokeyMcSmokester (Jul 29, 2010)

MEANGREEN69 said:


> i was looking for this, i knew you had something going on smokey..there looking nice man. SUBED.


thanks buddy. they're looking sooo nice right now..im gonna do a res change and take some pics tomorrow night..it will be the beginning of week 5..


----------



## SmokeyMcSmokester (Aug 1, 2010)

sorry so long on the update..looking good tho..super stinky!


----------



## machnak (Aug 1, 2010)

Looking good Smokey, any good news on your new place of business?


----------



## SmokeyMcSmokester (Aug 2, 2010)

machnak said:


> Looking good Smokey, any good news on your new place of business?


just waiting on the security cameras to be installed, and a few other things...id say 2 weeks...so far on the menu is platinum og kush, gdp, razberry kush, blackberry kush, dream queen(green crack), peppermint, amnesia, and im gonna have a few edibles...im also gonna make a tincture and some other things, im just waiting on a buddy to bring me some trimmings.


----------



## orionhcca (Aug 2, 2010)

heres some gdp i have awsome stuff http://i258.photobucket.com/albums/hh276/babaganoush123/granddaddypurple002.jpg


----------



## machnak (Aug 2, 2010)

SmokeyMcSmokester said:


> just waiting on the security cameras to be installed, and a few other things...id say 2 weeks...so far on the menu is platinum og kush, gdp, razberry kush, blackberry kush, dream queen(green crack), peppermint, amnesia, and im gonna have a few edibles...im also gonna make a tincture and some other things, im just waiting on a buddy to bring me some trimmings.



Can't wait man, I'll try to be the first customer


----------



## SmokeyMcSmokester (Aug 2, 2010)

orionhcca said:


> heres some gdp i have awsome stuff http://i258.photobucket.com/albums/hh276/babaganoush123/granddaddypurple002.jpg


nice stuff..did you grow it?


----------



## SmokeyMcSmokester (Aug 2, 2010)

machnak said:


> Can't wait man, I'll try to be the first customer


awesome! we're also gonna do referrals to, so if you dont have your mmj card we can hook that up for you. you just have to pay all the application fees. we're not gonna middleman the card.


----------



## jmoney123 (Aug 4, 2010)

just curious.... what do you think will be the total yield of this


----------



## SmokeyMcSmokester (Aug 4, 2010)

jmoney123 said:


> just curious.... what do you think will be the total yield of this


i hit 1.5 lbs when i did the afgooey..so im hoping for that at least, but honestly it looks like about 1 1/4 lbs. they are starting to swell up quite nicely though..thursday will be the beginning of week 6.


----------



## machnak (Aug 4, 2010)

Cool Smokey, well I have my card already, thankfully so I'll be seeing ya soon!


----------



## SmokeyMcSmokester (Aug 4, 2010)

machnak said:


> Cool Smokey, well I have my card already, thankfully so I'll be seeing ya soon!


well fuck yeah then...i have some nice shit ready for the dispensary..we're called "the herbal connection" thclasvegas.com, the website isnt up yet tho..im meeting with a designer today to get some shit taken care of. hopefully we will be open next week!


----------



## machnak (Aug 4, 2010)

Sick shit man, can't wait to check it out. I'll bookmark the site and hope something loads soon.


----------



## Michael Phelps (Aug 5, 2010)

Hey smokey hows it been going brow? My internet has been down for the last 3 weeks so i havnt been able to check up on things.. The Gdp is looking Mighty fine my friend, cant wait to see the buds after they've been clipped!


So wait whats this new update man? You are opening up a club in vegas? Bad fucking ass homie, i plant to do the same within the next 5-10 years... Really just depends on how fast i can get the growing thing dialed in and money saved up..


----------



## SmokeyMcSmokester (Aug 6, 2010)

yupyup...hopefully we will be open by next week.. its called "the herbal connection" and the website is gonna be thclasvegas.com

i have to go meet with a web designer right later on today to go over some things.

i was gonna take pics of the gdp and do a flush last night but one of my friends wanted to go for a motorcycle ride, and i cant say no to boobies! i'll have some updated pics up tonight. today is day 1 week 6


----------



## machnak (Aug 6, 2010)

What kind of bike? You ride?


----------



## SmokeyMcSmokester (Aug 6, 2010)

yeah..i have a few harleys..


----------



## machnak (Aug 7, 2010)

Awesome man, no harley for me, just a street bike, but I can borrow a buds if you ever wanna ride. Red Rock is pretty cool.


----------



## SmokeyMcSmokester (Aug 7, 2010)

shit... im down anytime


----------



## machnak (Aug 7, 2010)

Sounds good man, we'll talk when I come check out the shop.


----------



## venacular (Aug 8, 2010)

Your set ups are second to none! Thanks for the great info. I will be going with your other set up though as I dont want to use any medium https://www.rollitup.org/hydroponics-aeroponics/116859-harvest-pound-every-three-weeks-3.html

Are you still suggesting Botanicar nutes? I'm going to check out this phosphoload I keep hearing about. I suppose if used properly it will help to induce flowering?

I will be following the rest of this grow and all others to come. RIU is the BEST!


----------



## SmokeyMcSmokester (Aug 8, 2010)

im a big fan of house and garden nutes. aqua flakes.


----------



## venacular (Aug 8, 2010)

That sounds good they seem to be cheaper anyway. Of course once you add the root excelerator the price jumps. Are you changing your nutes during flower and are you still using nothing but water at clone time? I checked the thread but didn't see you post a nute change for flower. Also have you tried any of the other enhancers House and Garden has to offer?


----------



## venacular (Aug 8, 2010)

Ok so I checked out both the your homemade system in your other journal and this journals purchased system. I have a question about the adjustable drain tube in the chamber. I think I understand that your home made system was an aero only type where as the GH system is aero/nft? I think I can find a way to add an adjustable drain tube to your older home made system making it aero/nft, would this be beneficial? 

My problem is I dont understand how the drain tube works exactly. I believe it allows some of the nute water to remain in the chamber. If that is correct, do the roots have a higher chance of rot? Maybe a pic of the tube would help me understand?

Anyway just something I'm having trouble with. I am building a close replica of your system so any knowledge of the works would be great.


----------



## SmokeyMcSmokester (Aug 11, 2010)

hey buddy..i havent made one of these machines at home...both of them are purchased. but the drain tube goes into the reservoir. i believe the tubes are on a slight decline towards the res. i keep the water around 67&#730; with a chiller and that keeps all my root rot, and mold at bay. when the plants wake up later today i'll snap some pics to give you an idea.


----------



## UrbanAerO (Aug 11, 2010)

Hey smokey, nice grow. I built my own aeroponics boxes heres a few pics, I do not use hydroton, just the foam, works great! Also, Im sitting on some extra meds here I wanted to "donate" to a dispensary but most of the local shops just offend me here and have been burned by a "weed broker" already. really need a solid co-op to donate to. where is your dipsensary located? Is it in So cal? I have White Queen dried and ready to fly right now, but also have 13 other strains in the works. All Aeroponic using House and Garden nutrients, no bullshit 15 minute high here! I think a lot of more comercialised growers are using products like miracle grow to drow more for less because when I start buying weed from the co-ops, my lungs start hurting again and I start smoking more to keep medicated. I easily get rid of what I got but I will be blowing it up very soon with super silver haze, critical mass, bubba kush, OG#18, Black Widow, China Yunnan, Afghan kush special, sour kush, NYC diesel, UK Cheese and a few other I cant remember. all from seeds, feminised and ready to clone. I have about 2500$ in genetics alone so I am serious about my medication and providing medication for patients


----------



## commonground (Aug 12, 2010)

i had a quick question. i was looking at your other aerflo 60 LED grow and it said you fit a aeroflo 60 in a 4' x 8' grow tent? is this true? im trying to order my whole setup at once and the GH website says the aeroflo 60 is 5'1"x7'. but since i saw your last thread i was thinkin if i could fit the 60 in that tent it would be pretty sweet. lemme know. thanks


----------



## SmokeyMcSmokester (Aug 13, 2010)

UrbanAerO said:


> Hey smokey, nice grow. I built my own aeroponics boxes heres a few pics, I do not use hydroton, just the foam, works great! Also, Im sitting on some extra meds here I wanted to "donate" to a dispensary but most of the local shops just offend me here and have been burned by a "weed broker" already. really need a solid co-op to donate to. where is your dipsensary located? Is it in So cal? I have White Queen dried and ready to fly right now, but also have 13 other strains in the works. All Aeroponic using House and Garden nutrients, no bullshit 15 minute high here! I think a lot of more comercialised growers are using products like miracle grow to drow more for less because when I start buying weed from the co-ops, my lungs start hurting again and I start smoking more to keep medicated. I easily get rid of what I got but I will be blowing it up very soon with super silver haze, critical mass, bubba kush, OG#18, Black Widow, China Yunnan, Afghan kush special, sour kush, NYC diesel, UK Cheese and a few other I cant remember. all from seeds, feminised and ready to clone. I have about 2500$ in genetics alone so I am serious about my medication and providing medication for patients


im in vegas..but we will have a consignment program. im opening the place with my mother because im a felon right now...when she gets back from vancouver we will open. lookin like the end of august. but we are gonna be located on warm springs/gilespie. as soon as i get open and rollin im gonna start a "dispensary review thread" to give all the details.

good lookin setup btw


----------



## SmokeyMcSmokester (Aug 13, 2010)

commonground said:


> i had a quick question. i was looking at your other aerflo 60 LED grow and it said you fit a aeroflo 60 in a 4' x 8' grow tent? is this true? im trying to order my whole setup at once and the GH website says the aeroflo 60 is 5'1"x7'. but since i saw your last thread i was thinkin if i could fit the 60 in that tent it would be pretty sweet. lemme know. thanks


i use the big 4'x8" secret jardin tent..it fits perfectly.


----------



## Michael Phelps (Aug 13, 2010)

Hey smokey how are those lady's looking? Showing any purple yet?


Had a question for ya, im about ready to lolipop my diesel female and i figure i might as well bang out few clones, maybe keep one as a mom depending on how much i like the strain and what not.. Do you have any good tips on cloning, Like the best place to make cuts? Btw i will be using rockwool and a humidome..


----------



## SmokeyMcSmokester (Aug 14, 2010)

i take cuts all over the plant, as long as it's about 4" long. make sure you soak those rockwool cubes for at least 24 hrs...

best tip for cloning would be to not let the cubes dry out, but thats a no brainer...i use a heat pad too. i trim most of the fan leaves off too, and the ones i leave on i give a lil haircut too.


----------



## Michael Phelps (Aug 14, 2010)

Thanks for the advice man.. 

Does trimming down the fan leaves just make it less heavy?


----------



## machnak (Aug 14, 2010)

Not necessarily less heavy, just doens't put much growth into foilage when you cut the leaves instead it puts most of it's energy into root growth. Which it what you want for clones 


Correct me if I'm wrong though!


----------



## Michael Phelps (Aug 14, 2010)

machnak said:


> Not necessarily less heavy, just doens't put much growth into foilage when you cut the leaves instead it puts most of it's energy into root growth. Which it what you want for clones
> 
> 
> Correct me if I'm wrong though!


Ah i see. That def makes alot of sense!


----------



## MEANGREEN69 (Aug 14, 2010)

the clones dont have any roots to feed them water. thats why you give them high

humidity.. so if you have big ass leafs on your cuts it needs more water for those cells

to stay alive which can cause it to wilt/dry out if it dont have anuff water/humidity.

which will lead to stress which isnt good..bla..bla..bla..like somkey said cut off the big

ones and give the rest a hair cut ( cut leafs in half ).....NOW LETS SEE SOME FUCKING

BUD PORN SMOKEY!!!!!


----------



## Michael Phelps (Aug 15, 2010)

Okay word meangreen i appreciate the explanation and ill def make sure to keep the clones nice and slender..


Yeah smokey lets see those nugs!


----------



## cephalopod (Aug 15, 2010)

Yeah Smokey, there bound to be getting juicy by now. Photo update!


----------



## UrbanAerO (Aug 16, 2010)

Keep us informed on your co-op, I could use a vegas trip soon.  What price range to premium meds go for at the co-ops there?


----------



## Tiger Woods (Aug 16, 2010)

Great grow Smokey!

Not trying to thread jack. Cephalopod how'd the midnight kush turn out, any colors, smoke report and any BUD PORN please.

Pm me don't wanna disrespect Smokey any further.

Peace and good vibes to all


----------



## SmokeyMcSmokester (Aug 18, 2010)

what up all?? hope all is good and your bowls full of dank.

yes a good pic update is way overdue. but im a dipshit and i lost my camera at the lake over the weekend. im gonna buy another one tomorrow and give you all some shots. i will probably flush the res on fri or sat, and do a fresh water 5 day flush.


----------



## machnak (Aug 18, 2010)

Everything going ok with your store? Can't wait for the update!


----------



## Michael Phelps (Aug 19, 2010)

Man i lost my camera to man.. Fuckin sucks.. 

Cant wait to see the update man!

Hope all is well..


----------



## Michael Phelps (Aug 19, 2010)

Btw, you talking about lake Mead? That place is awesome..


----------



## SmokeyMcSmokester (Aug 20, 2010)

yeah lake mead..i rented a house boat and a couple jet skis. it was awesome. 

the dispensary is gonna be open soon...looking like the first of sept. we finally got the sign up, and are waiting for a few more things to be installed and we will be open...my mom went to canada so that slowed this week down(she's my partner in the dispensary)

i was supposed to get a camera today but i was lazy again...the nugs are looking great tho..starting to get a lil shade of purple..they should really start turning the next week tho..saturday will be the final flush day.


----------



## Michael Phelps (Aug 20, 2010)

Man i bet that was a blast smokey! Last time i went to lake mead i got such gnarly infantigo on my chin, crashed on the tube and it must have got infected or something.. Still an awesome time none the less!

Man smokey if i lived in vegas id hella come shop at your store, smoke a bowl or two.. Thats cool that you and your mom are partners, should be some good bonding time lol..

Smokey overall what kind of music do you like? 


Cant wait to see flicks!


----------



## machnak (Aug 20, 2010)

Glad things are looking good for the shop!



Lake Mead is the shit, minus what everyone says about it. Can't wait to see some buds!


----------



## BlackRoses (Aug 22, 2010)

Nice setup bro,
I'm subbed


----------



## SmokeyMcSmokester (Aug 26, 2010)

well im gonna chop these bitches either today or tomorrow..i got a camera finally so i will have some pics up tonight...they are looking and smelling real nice. and they have a nice light shade of purple.


----------



## machnak (Aug 26, 2010)

Can't wait to see them ladies Smokey!

Everything still looking ok for the shop?


----------



## MEANGREEN69 (Aug 26, 2010)

cant wait to see them..


----------



## Delux83 (Aug 27, 2010)

Here we go!!!


----------



## SmokeyMcSmokester (Aug 27, 2010)

sorry for the long pic update...been lazy/busy.

here they are, and they are getting chopped today as well.


----------



## machnak (Aug 27, 2010)

They look beautiful smokey! Hopefully I'll see you on the 1st to give it a try...unless it's personal


----------



## cephalopod (Aug 27, 2010)

Looking good smokey, keep us posted on how it turned out for you.


----------



## Delux83 (Aug 27, 2010)

whew them sure is pretty


----------



## MEANGREEN69 (Aug 27, 2010)

very nice..you got any after chop pics?


----------



## SmokeyMcSmokester (Aug 28, 2010)

im gonna finish the chop today and take some nice nug pics..it looks like i hit at least 1 1/2-1 3/4lb. 
this product will be in the dispensary. 


saw steel pulse last night at the mandalay bay...best reggae band ever...well one of the best...


----------



## BlackRoses (Aug 29, 2010)

Not a bad yield, I though you would have hit a gram/watt on this one.


----------



## SmokeyMcSmokester (Aug 29, 2010)

BlackRoses said:


> Not a bad yield, I though you would have hit a gram/watt on this one.


that wouldve been nice..i think the next time i will lollipop these bitches. final weight is unkown until a few days tho.


----------



## Michael Phelps (Aug 29, 2010)

Good job smokey! Those look really nice!


----------



## overdose420 (Aug 30, 2010)

sweet shit... ive been growing nothing but soil babies and i am looking for a change.. this seems to be the push i needed.. I like your setup and i will be attempting a setup very similar to yours.. Just starting to get a lil aquainted with the hydro nutes, have been confused on all the various types.. so if you dont mind... nute recommendations for this setup?? with your experience is there anything different you wish you would have done? And the biggest question, How is the final product???? smelly as hell im assuming.. also.. what drying method do you use?


----------



## SmokeyMcSmokester (Aug 30, 2010)

overdose420 said:


> sweet shit... ive been growing nothing but soil babies and i am looking for a change.. this seems to be the push i needed.. I like your setup and i will be attempting a setup very similar to yours.. Just starting to get a lil aquainted with the hydro nutes, have been confused on all the various types.. so if you dont mind... nute recommendations for this setup?? with your experience is there anything different you wish you would have done? And the biggest question, How is the final product???? smelly as hell im assuming.. also.. what drying method do you use?


i use the house and garden aqua flakes line. they have a nutrient calculator so it does the measurements for you. next time im gonna lollipop more. i want better top nugs. they are still drying, probably one more day then i will jar them up. for drying i just hang them in a dark room for a few days..i check them a lot to not let it overdry, cus i live in the desert.


----------



## KingIV20 (Sep 1, 2010)

SmokeyMcSmokester said:


> ...cus i live in the desert.


Bat country, haha. 
nice man. I just stumbled onto your grow - the girls look like they did an awesome job. Thats gonna be some good smoke as soon as it's all cured.
+REP and subbed for that final weight
peace


----------



## SmokeyMcSmokester (Sep 3, 2010)

thanks for stopping in everyone...

so im a lil disapointed with this grow..ive grown these genetics before and have had lots of purple..this time not so much. i dont know if it was a temp issue or not(before when i grew it in soil they turned dark purple with no temp adjustment). also i wouldve liked bigger nugs(i will lollipop to achieve this). but the final weight is good 781g..a lil over a 1 1/2lbs.

i need to stop being lazy and pull some afgoo, and og kush clones today...i have another 36 site and im gonna stagger grows..

and as for the dispensary, we're decorating and painting now...hopefully we will be open next week. its starting to drive me crazy, been paying rent on the place for 2 months and havent opened yet.


----------



## Delux83 (Sep 3, 2010)

yeah thats shitty about the color bro. ive only grown out a purple strain once and it was 3 freebies i got and only 1 of those 3 turned purple. I got some OG # 18 im waiting to grow off now going through a break up so done wanna be risking growing now. but thanks for sharing your grow. would love to see how you do with the OG Really like how your journal wasnt 1000 pages of ass kissing to read through as well lol anyways thanks for sharing really got me interested in the aero now, but i can only grow 24 plants at a time so still trying to figure out what im gonna do cuz only aero system that meets my needs is the botanicare 24 site one guess ill just have to only put 20 in it so i can get moms anyways good grow and gl with your store!


----------



## SmokeyMcSmokester (Sep 4, 2010)

i think gh makes a 20 site machine...you can also just get the 36 site, and only fill it up with 24..you could space them out a lil bit, and plug the holes that arent being used..aeroflos are awesome! a lil leaky at times, but silicone fixes that shit up good. tomorrow i'll take some cured bud shots..theyre nice nugs with an excellent odor...just not enough purple  

i cant wait to do the og..just need to pull these damn clones..its just been one big party this week tho.


----------



## machnak (Sep 4, 2010)

Eager to see the pictures Smokey! Sucks about all the shit with the dispensary but once it opens you'll be good!


----------



## SmokeyMcSmokester (Sep 4, 2010)

machnak said:


> Eager to see the pictures Smokey! Sucks about all the shit with the dispensary but once it opens you'll be good!


its looking like friday is going to be the soft opening.


----------



## machnak (Sep 4, 2010)

I'll be sure to come and check it out depending on my work schedule. I'll grab Meangreen and we'll come check it out if he wants too.


----------



## Michael Phelps (Sep 5, 2010)

Yo smokey sorry to hear you didnt get the color change you wanted, either way im sure its hella dank herb!

Def waiting to see some nug shots man..


----------



## SmokeyMcSmokester (Sep 5, 2010)

yes...i will take some nug shots later on today..i have to help a buddy move and shit. i havent had a chance to smoke it yet(probation). but thursday i will!! i have to get in the kitchen this week and make some edibles(brownies, cookies, ganja butter) and then start on a tincture, those take about 2 months of soakin. i need to get these machines clean and some clones pulled too! but damn im lazy!


----------



## Heathro (Oct 19, 2010)

Nice Grow, Aero growth rates are insane


----------



## SmokeyMcSmokester (Oct 20, 2010)

yes they are...i just started a platinum og grow a week ago..gonna flush the res and flip to flower tomorrow..one week of veg time sure does save you time and money.


----------



## MEANGREEN69 (Oct 20, 2010)

is there a journal for that grow????..if so please post link.


----------



## SmokeyMcSmokester (Oct 20, 2010)

naw im not doing a journal..i'll snap some pics and send them to ya tho..i tomorrow the lights go off


----------



## Michael Phelps (Oct 22, 2010)

SmokeyMcSmokester said:


> yes they are...i just started a platinum og grow a week ago..gonna flush the res and flip to flower tomorrow..one week of veg time sure does save you time and money.


Hey smokey hows it going? Hows life at the shop? Id love to see some pics of your platinum from time to time so feel free to put me on that list haha..


----------



## SmokeyMcSmokester (Oct 23, 2010)

hahaha..for sure man. the shop is finally open..just hope we dont get raided!!


----------



## Michael Phelps (Oct 23, 2010)

SmokeyMcSmokester said:


> hahaha..for sure man. the shop is finally open..just hope we dont get raided!!


Word thanks man. Ahh im sure you guys will be fine!


----------



## Bublonichronic (Nov 5, 2010)

Eh bro, hope you didn't get raided!!! It so fucked out here in Vegas, but keep doin your think man would love to see some pics


----------



## ILikeWhatYouGot (Nov 19, 2010)

Hi, Maybe i have overlooked it. What strain Smokey?


----------



## SmokeyMcSmokester (Nov 19, 2010)

the strain was gdp..its long gone now..i only have a few nugs left i will toke on the 2nd of december. the new strain in the machine is platinum og kush..
i would throw some pics up, but i cant find my camera cable..theyre in the 5th week..


----------



## jeff thompson jr (Nov 28, 2010)

Dumb question; you started your grow and harvested in something like 2 months?! Is that the strain or is that the aeroponics that makes that so? I'm working on my first ever and I went for the SH Bubbleponics kit (basic setup, using the 85W CFLs & nutes that came with it and all, Super Lemon Haze and a couple other strains, 6 total, just into the 3rd week of veg now)...but I don't expect to be harvesting anything until sometime around February. I'm kinda feeling like I should've went with aeroponics instead now...


----------



## SmokeyMcSmokester (Nov 28, 2010)

jeff thompson jr said:


> Dumb question; you started your grow and harvested in something like 2 months?! Is that the strain or is that the aeroponics that makes that so? I'm working on my first ever and I went for the SH Bubbleponics kit (basic setup, using the 85W CFLs & nutes that came with it and all, Super Lemon Haze and a couple other strains, 6 total, just into the 3rd week of veg now)...but I don't expect to be harvesting anything until sometime around February. I'm kinda feeling like I should've went with aeroponics instead now...


aeroponics has a quick harvest because you only veg for a week max. or at least that's as long as i can veg for due to height restrictions. im not really familiar with bubbleponics, but as soon as you switch your light schedule to 12/12 it should only take about 60-80 days depending on strain. 

im doing a platinum og kush grow in the same setup, but im on a 10 week flowering schedule. i vegged for a week on them as well. they are in the middle of the 6th week of flower now. i'll be starting a jack herer grow as soon as i get the machine setup, the clones are ready..i might do a journal on this one.


----------



## Michael Phelps (Nov 29, 2010)

Hey smokey how's the club going? Ive heard LV is getting crazy..


----------



## SmokeyMcSmokester (Nov 29, 2010)

Michael Phelps said:


> Hey smokey how's the club going? Ive heard LV is getting crazy..


i think im closing the club for a few weeks until shit gets straightened out. they've been doing raids weekly, and now they're making arrests. asshole cops out here have nothing better to do. i guess our tax money isnt good enough, they want to keep marijuana a criminal enterprise..i guess its justifies having a DEA and other agencies..


----------



## Michael Phelps (Nov 30, 2010)

SmokeyMcSmokester said:


> i think im closing the club for a few weeks until shit gets straightened out. they've been doing raids weekly, and now they're making arrests. asshole cops out here have nothing better to do. i guess our tax money isnt good enough, they want to keep marijuana a criminal enterprise..i guess its justifies having a DEA and other agencies..



Man its so fuckin ridiculous, the government is scared of the herb opening up peoples mind. Herb is such a big deal but Mc. Donalds and Phillip Morris are just fine.. 

Well man best of luck, keep us posted up on how things go..


----------

